# WHEY PROTEIN??



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Anyone had BFP after taking Whey protein? I have heard good and bad things..... have had some here for a while but dont know weather its worth it now?


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi Alexia

A similar question was posted on peer support the other day - Minxy posted loads of links to various discussions on here - you may find them useful! Here's the link http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72870.0

Lou
X


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Ahhh thanks Lou, will take a peek!!!! 
xxx


----------

